# First time incubating



## KMD74 (9 mo ago)

This is my first time incubating and I need some advice! Day 21 was this past Sunday (4/24). Temp stayed between 99.0-99.5, automatic egg turner to day 18, humidity stayed around 50% and then bumped up to around 65-70% after automatic egg turner removed. The ONLY unexpected event was about day 12 I went to check on the eggs after work and realized a breaker had blown at some point - I'm not sure exactly how long the incubator had been off..I would say it was probably anywhere between 8-10 hours. So that being said, I expected them to hatch late, however the first few hatched right on time, starting the evening of 4/24. It is now 4/28 and another one just hatched. From everything I read I expected everyone to be hatched within 24-48 hours, but that is not the case! I had to take the first group out and move them to the brooder (because they had been in there so long), and have had to do that a couple times with more, which made me nervous to keep opening the incubator. Is this normal for hatching to be stretched out over this much time? I have also had multiple that pipped and did not progress any further than that 

Any advice would be much appreciated!! As far as the breed goes I'm not sure, as they came from the neighbor, they are likely all mutts  they sure are cute though! Thanks!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Talk about being all over the map. How many do you have left to hatch? You can hold any leftover and listen for any scratching inside. If not, I'd think they're done and won't be hatching. 

The only way this could happen is a staggered hatch or you have a still air incubator that causes cool areas and delays hatches. If any of the eggs from the neighbor had begun to develop they would hatch earlier than the others.


----------



## KMD74 (9 mo ago)

Thank you! The incubator says it's a circulated air, but I did notice during hatching time it seemed like there was one corner where nothing from there hatched. And it is a very good possibility that the eggs could have started to develop before I got them. I will try again with my own eggs once my rooster is old enough to fertilize. Thanks again!


----------

